# Sailing Partner



## erdagte

I'm curious to now where you ladies - mostly live aboards - met your sailing partners? Marina? Yacht club? Sailing class? 
Perhaps you were already together prior to cruising. Was it your partner's idea to set sail?
I know many women are accomplished singlehanders, but it seems like most cruisers are (married) couples. And as a newbie, I was just wondering how it all got started.
Thanks,
E


----------



## TSOJOURNER

When I first wanted to sail, my ex didn't think I'd ever be able to do it. He's and ex, and my new guy (met online), is learning about sailing with me (because I come with a boat). And he's been enjoying it muchly!!


----------

